# Wolkige Schrift oder neblige Schrift



## aTa (6. September 2004)

Hi,
also ich hab schon das komplette Internet durchsucht und nix gefunden...Auch hier wurde ich leider net fündig.
Also mein Problem ist ich muss ein Bild zu einem Ballongewinnspiel machen und ich soll doch dafür ne wolkige Schrift benutzen nur hab ich leider keine Ahnung wie das gehen soll...
Ich hoff jemand hat das schonmal gemacht und kann mir helfen.

Danke schonmal

ata


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. September 2004)

Das komplette Internet inkl. hier durchsucht? Ich glaube nein, denn sonst hättest
Du sicher auch einen identischen Beitrag von gestern gefunden...

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials170287.html


----------



## aTa (7. September 2004)

Also hier hab ich wirklich nix gefunden..
Hab alles was mir so in den Sinn kam in die Suchmaske eingegeben ohn Erfolg.
Naja egal nu hab ich ja dank dir was gefunden 

Danke

Gibts evtl auch nen Font mit dem genannten Stil?


----------



## Ultraflip (7. September 2004)

Das mit dem Font ist nicht dein Ernst, oder?

Ich hab 3 Minuten von Photoshop öffnen bis zum hochladen gebraucht ... Nimm einfach eine Schriftart, die Dir gerfällt und mal in Kreisen drüber ...


----------



## aTa (7. September 2004)

Naja es soll halt perfekt aussehen und mit den Kreisen bekommst des niemals so gut hin...


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Dann musst du dir da wohl oder über ne andere Idee einfallen lassen...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von aTa _
> *Gibts evtl auch nen Font mit dem genannten Stil? *


Wenn Dir das angehangene Bild in dem anderen Thread vom Font her gefällt,
dann lies mal genau den Post, den der User  da schrieb. Mit ein wenig 
offenen Augen findest Du da die Schriftart 

Gruss


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> *Wenn Dir das angehangene Bild in dem anderen Thread vom Font her gefällt,
> dann lies mal genau den Post, den der User  da schrieb. Mit ein wenig
> offenen Augen findest Du da die Schriftart
> ...



Er meinte das meines Erachtens so ob es die dort bearbeitete Schriftart auch schon so fertig gibt...

Du weist doch, es gibt Leute die sind zu bequem rum zu Probieren und lassen liber andere machen...


----------



## aTa (7. September 2004)

Ich hab den Font schon endeckt keine Sorge.
Aber am coolsten wäre es halt n Font zu haben der so aussieht als ob n Flugzeug was an den Himmel geschrieben hat


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. September 2004)

Ach so . Möchte zwar bezweifeln, dass es so einen Font gibt,
aber frag am Besten mal im Typografie-Forum nach.


----------



## Ultraflip (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> den der User  da schrieb. Mit ein wenig
> offenen Augen findest Du da die Schriftart



Der User heißt Ultraflip


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. September 2004)

Danke, hatte kurz zuvor nochmal reingeschaut, aber den Namen dann wieder
vergessen und war zu faul, nochmal das Fenster zu öffnen 
Nichts für Ungut.


----------



## Ultraflip (7. September 2004)

Naja ... solang der Inhalt rüberkam


----------

